# stopovers on A10 autoroute to Brussels



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

has anyone stayed overnight on any of the service stations on the A10 from Ostend to Brussels?

we are driving to Germany on Thursday and have a late ferry on Wednesday eve to Calais so were looking to get some miles in before parking up for the night so we thought that one of the service stations would be OK for a few hours kip but don't if that's a) allowable and b) quiet

otherwise - anywhere free just off an A10 junction that could be recommended?

ta muchly


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I think most people would advise against nightstopping in a motorway service station on the grounds that a) it will probably be noisy and b) insecure.

You may find it better to park up in Calais ( or at Cite Europe ), get your heads down, have a good night's kip and then hit the road early in the morning.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the info but :

Cite d'Europe is going the other way. :wink: there is a park at the Calais ferry terminal that I can use but I'd like to get some miles out of the way first if possible

I know that service stations can be noisy - so is that park at Calais I mentioned - but some can also be very quiet overnight. I'm aware of the security angle but it's not been an issue with any I've used so far in France and am happy to take that risk.

I can't find any info on t'interweb about overnighting on the A10 service stations so thought I'd ask here


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Fatbudda,
We stopped at a couple of places in this general area on our first trip abroad in March so here are a couple of suggestions:
a) there's an automated aire in Westende Bad (just off the A16) - see campsite reviews for info. A safe but uninspiring site! We also overnighted in the car park just to the SE of Westende Bad which was great (right by the sea) but I'm not sure about parking restrictions during the season.
b) If you want to go a bit further on then we also stayed at Camping Blaarmeersen just outside Gent (Ghent) - also in the campsite reviews. I recall that there's a large (free, I think) car park just outside the campsite where you could park up for the night.
Have fun!
Bill


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Fatbuddha,

Haven't stayed on a rastplatz/aire/service station on this road since the 1970's 8O 8O 8O , but back then they were ok!!!!

However, havent the railway company built a high speed line right alongside this road now? If so, I doubt anywhere along it will be quiet unfortunately :roll: :roll: .

Enjoy your trip you lucky blighters!!!!!  

Carl & Flo


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

There's always Gravelines its on the way

joe


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

hi Bill - I know Blaarsmeesen as we stayed on the campsite a couple of years ago. nice idea but we'd like to make it an easy stop without a detour into a town.

and Carl - yes there is a high speed rail line but I think it's far enough away not to be an issue - plus traffic dies down overnight like the roads


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Beware !

I've used the Belgium M-way service stations for night halts over recent years, but this last time - travelling down Southwards end-March - the (alleged by the Police to be "East-Europeans") screwdriver "mob" had a go at the driver's door lock, on the Wanlin services. 

Didn't work for them as I have Heosafe locks on the inside and the door wouldn't open, but we never heard a thing in the night ! (No! we weren't "gassed" either", just whackered from two long days on the road !). Whilst the "tea-leaves were defeated by the Heosafe locks, Fiat replacement door lock lock costs are going to make this our most expensive overnight stop ever !!

There are a couple of other threads on here which advised specific incidents in Belgium (this year) - I can recall the Jabbekke services being mentioned. So, now it seems we need to add Belgium M-way services to the French and Spanish ones as potentially "unsafe" for overnighters.

Best advice, as others recommend, is get off the M-way for sleep time !

Brian.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the advice Brian

I think we're sorted now as the Camperstop 2010 book has a few places mentioned which are short drives off the A10 around Beernem and Aalter which look good for the sort of distance we want to cover after the ferry

anyone used any of these out of interest??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know whether this is any use, but worth putting in your Favourites for the future perhaps.

http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/b-frame.htm

Dave


----------



## timmermc (Aug 22, 2010)

*Some advice from a Belgian MH owner.*

Hi all,

I would, as a Belgian advice you not to go for a night-stop on a service station, they are to insecure!
Better get on time off the motorway and drive to a nearby little town, where you park at a parking near the center or behind "the church" as we say.
Belgian authorities will not bother you, as long it's for one or two nights.

Next you can do, to feel perfectly comfortable: Show yourself to the locals, buy a newspaper at the nearby store or a bread. People will get to now you, trust you and will take care of you even at night if necessary!

Yes there is a nice stop at Beernem, nearby the yacht harbor.
If you stay and park at my hometown Bredene, in high season authorities will encourage you to go to a nearby camping, and we have many. If you stop in low season, you can park at a parking near the campings, and will be left alone. Perfectly safe, and I hope you enjoy our local restaurants and dunes for a walk.

I will be glad to be off help if you got further questions.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We always stop at De Zwerver which is an Aire with electric and facilites in Nieuport.

De Zwerver

I believe it is in the camperstop book.

Its very safe and works like a car park take ticket on way in and pay in machine on way out.

Sonja


----------

